# Can it pull a boat out of the water?



## Jbremer (Mar 25, 2020)

We are considering buying an AWD 2020 Atlas, our primary concern is whether or not it has enough to pull our boat out of the water on a slippery boat ramp, has anyone used their Atlas to tow their boat and felt confident in it's abilities?? Our other option is a Durango, and I know it can do it but that's the only thing I like more about the Durango than the Atlas. ( Note: our boat is small, about 2000 lbs total with the trailer) Thanks guys!


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

I don’t have a boat, so this is just a thought about how you might be able to get an answer directly. 

(A) where do you live? Is there someone in the Atlas community that would be willing to test this with you? I’d do it if you were near me (southwestern Ohio)

(B) when we traveled to Disney last year we rented an Atlas that had the 4Motion. Frankly, having it for a week is what sold us on buying one. You may want to see if any of the rental places near you have one and then you could really try it out first hand. 

My last note is a guess, but I’m guessing because the boat isn’t that heavy or close to the limit, that you’d be ok. Slippery ramps sound like a traction question, so good tires, good traction control/4WD factor in.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Atlas is rated to tow 5000 lbs. You should have no issues towing 2000lb trailer/boat.

I think Durango can tow more 6200lbs with V6 and 8700lbs with a V8

I would opt for the factory hitch option. Good luck! and let us know what you decided on. 


What kind of boat do you have?
I dont have a boat and I never towed, but I have been doing my research as I want to get something big enough to enjoy but light enough to tow.
Thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Jbremer said:


> We are considering buying an AWD 2020 Atlas, our primary concern is whether or not it has enough to pull our boat out of the water on a slippery boat ramp, has anyone used their Atlas to tow their boat and felt confident in it's abilities?? Our other option is a Durango, and I know it can do it but that's the only thing I like more about the Durango than the Atlas. ( Note: our boat is small, about 2000 lbs total with the trailer) Thanks guys!


The only limiting factor with the Atlas would be the tires.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I have a 3500 lb ski boat & trailer and the AWD Atlas pulls it out of the water with no problems. Overall towing is very good, not as good as a Suburban or a nice diesel pickup but very acceptable. I’m extremely happy with the Atlas for our boating needs.


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

Same here, towing a 21 foot ski centurion that weighs in at ~4600lbs, has been solid on highway, country roads, and launching/pulling-out. Definitely get factory tow package, and you might have to buy the correct light wiring connector.

Car is a 2019 SEL premium V6 4motion .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

...but can a fwd pull the same lol?
we opted for the as base a model se as possible and we have been considering asking the inlaws if we can borrow their toy hauler trailer (with/without a sandrail inside)?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Sugar Bear said:


> ...but can a fwd pull the same lol?
> we opted for the as base a model se as possible and we have been considering asking the inlaws if we can borrow their toy hauler trailer (with/without a sandrail inside)?


If not equipped with the factory tow package, the tow rating is 2000 lbs.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

AWD Atlas will have no issues pulling that boat out of the water. 

Side note: Back in the day my dad used a FWD Passat to pull a 3000 lb Crownline to and from our neighborhood ramp a few houses down. At low tide on a busy (wet ramp) afternoon it would definitely spin the tires getting out.


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

vwbugstuff said:


> Sugar Bear said:
> 
> 
> > ...but can a fwd pull the same lol?
> ...




Which is silly because it's just a hitch. Just get the etrailer.com hitch. It's rated to 5000lbs and 500lb tongue weight.


----------



## EE1978 (Dec 1, 2019)

spike_africa said:


> Which is silly because it's just a hitch. Just get the etrailer.com hitch. It's rated to 5000lbs and 500lb tongue weight.


The 2020 2.0L I4 has a capacity of 2000 lbs. The 3.6L V6 has a capacity of 5000 lbs. I do not think it is a matter of hitch limitation.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

If you are buying AWD with a V6, no issues at all. I wouldn't want a FWD anything to pull up a steep slippery ramp. It's not the power it's the traction when you put weight on the tailgate you change the pulling efficiency of the FWD.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

spike_africa said:


> Which is silly because it's just a hitch. Just get the etrailer.com hitch. It's rated to 5000lbs and 500lb tongue weight.


Towing is not just about a hitch, it is a complete system designed for the load.

As posted in other Towing threads, the factory Tow Package with the 5,000 lb. rating includes:
-Transmission cooler
-180A (vs. 150A) Alternator
-Two Radiator Fans & Motors are different, 850 instead of 600 watts
-Active Air shutters are deleted on 2018 models for more air flow, (I’m unsure if that is true on later models)
-Towing recognition control module -J345- (I do not know if this is on all Atlas models or not)
-Other?

I agree with posts saying it is ok to install the 5k hitch, but keeping the load below 2k. Going above it for very long and towing on a grade in warm weather, may cause some big problems, IMHO.


----------



## Barry T (Apr 23, 2020)

There are more things to consider than just the hitch. When you tow your transmission generates more heat and will burn out the clutches on your transmission. A properly rigged towing vehicle has a transmission cooler, larger radiator and I don't know what else to reduce the heat buildup on your transmission. Years ago I found out the hard way and had to have my transmission rebuilt.
Also, I definitely recommend AWD on a boat ramp. You are dealing with the uphill slope of the ramp, poor traction and an audience.


----------



## orionone (Jul 20, 2021)

s12dxer said:


> Same here, towing a 21 foot ski centurion that weighs in at ~4600lbs, has been solid on highway, country roads, and launching/pulling-out. Definitely get factory tow package, and you might have to buy the correct light wiring connector.
> 
> Car is a 2019 SEL premium V6 4motion .
> 
> ...


We’re planning on pulling a 21 foot boat as well, same vehicle with the V6 4motion tow package. Does your 4600 lbs include fuel and some gear? What kind of highway speeds have you done? How far have you traveled with that setup? Do you have any hitch/trailer mods? Any concerns?

Thanks!


----------



## TheLateGTI (Apr 17, 2008)

Am I to understand that the VR6 with tow package comes with a transmission cooler along with the actual hitch?
I thought the tow package was just the hitch.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

TheLateGTI said:


> Am I to understand that the VR6 with tow package comes with a transmission cooler along with the actual hitch?
> I thought the tow package was just the hitch.


It is my understanding that an auxiliary transmission cooler is a part of the towing package. I was informed that the primary reason the 2.0T engine cannot be equipped with the 5000 lb tow package, is that it has a large turbocharger intercooler in the same location needed for the transmission cooler. High flow radiator fans are also a part of the package.

🍺


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

The V6, 4 motion with trailer package will easily pull a 2k lb boat out of the water

FWIW my 21.5 did not come with the guts for the trailer plug. Had to buy it on Amazon. It just plugs in using the same screws as the block off plate that came on the car

My understanding is the various differences in countries on what connector is used on trailers/boats so VM just puts in the plate

it was $12

Amazon.com: Pollak 11-893P RV 7-Way Socket (Oem Style): Automotive


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

orionone said:


> We’re planning on pulling a 21 foot boat as well, same vehicle with the V6 4motion tow package. Does your 4600 lbs include fuel and some gear? What kind of highway speeds have you done? How far have you traveled with that setup? Do you have any hitch/trailer mods? Any concerns?
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, 4600lbs is fully laden (fuel, gear, etc.), plus I usually have 4 people, a dog and more gear in the car.

I usually drive about 65mph on two lane highways, 70mph on the interstate. Longest trip is 250 miles round trip, biggest issue with distance will be gas mileage, which is about 14 mpg when towing at that weight. I typically drive in normal mode when cruising, and use sport mode for acceleration and passing. The shift points in sport mode are much better for accelerating with weight.

The hitch on the boat trailer has surge brakes which is helpful from a safety perspective, and at this weight I’d highly recommend it. Just make sure your hitch ball drop/rise is correct to ensure you’re as level as possible, and isn’t dragging your chains. Also as others mentioned the trailer wiring connector will need to be installed, and depending on your trailer a flat 4 to round adapter.

Otherwise it’s very capable of doing this, just take it easy, it’s not a 6.7L power stroke F550 (my other tow rig).  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Sugar Bear said:


> ...but can a fwd pull the same lol?
> we opted for the as base a model se as possible and we have been considering asking the inlaws if we can borrow their toy hauler trailer (with/without a sandrail inside)?


I personally would not put a front wheel drive anything on a launch ramp



spike_africa said:


> Which is silly because it's just a hitch. Just get the etrailer.com hitch. It's rated to 5000lbs and 500lb tongue weight.


Not true at all. There is way more to a Volkswagen OEM hitch setup. I won't even get into how many electronic changes are made between the engine, body control modules and transmission.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Just because a hitch bar assembly is built rated to 5k lbs, does not mean the car is. You could buy a 10k rated hitch. Does not mean you can use it, EVEN if it actually fits your car. How do you not understand this?


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

So, if an Atlas (or Cross Sport) with the 3.6 and AWD comes with the factory hitch, does that mean it also comes with the full trailer package (the transmission cooler, upgraded alternator, etc.)? VW wouldn't add the factory hitch without including the full package, would it?


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

dts said:


> So, if an Atlas (or Cross Sport) with the 3.6 and AWD comes with the factory hitch, does that mean it also comes with the full trailer package (the transmission cooler, upgraded alternator, etc.)? VW wouldn't add the factory hitch without including the full package, would it?


There is no mention in any VW literature regarding what you are asking. Considering it is "only" a $550 factory option (only with the V6) and the typical cost of an aftermarket hitch is in that ballpark, it is likely nothing else is added besides the wiring and even that here in the US means you likely still need to buy an adapter to use with most trailers (can find online or similar for $15-$20 but still annoying).

For those of us who have looked into it further, the 2.0T and 3.6 both use the same PN for the trans cooler and I can find alternator part numbers that say they only fit the 3.6 but also others that say they fit both the 2.0T and 3.6 so likely no difference there either.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

dts said:


> So, if an Atlas (or Cross Sport) with the 3.6 and AWD comes with the factory hitch, does that mean it also comes with the full trailer package (the transmission cooler, upgraded alternator, etc.)? VW wouldn't add the factory hitch without including the full package, would it?


Typically, historically, Volkswagen gives you a HOST of other things when you get the factory tow hitch; a tow module with specific programming, advanced security for vehicle and trailer, trailer sway control, different throttle/braking maps when plugged into trailer hitch, etc etc. Now, I dont know SPECIFICALLY about the Atlas - but my gut tells me you still get all of those things with the factory Volkswagen-installed tow package.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Typically, historically, Volkswagen gives you a HOST of other things when you get the factory tow hitch; a tow module with specific programming, advanced security for vehicle and trailer, trailer sway control, different throttle/braking maps when plugged into trailer hitch, etc etc. Now, I dont know SPECIFICALLY about the Atlas - but my gut tells me you still get all of those things with the factory Volkswagen-installed tow package.


Everyone is still wishing that is the case. The facts, at least with what evidence we have in front of us, seem to say otherwise. Would be happy to learn more if someone comes up with some official VW info to show that there is something different.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Considering Volkswagen has been doing it for over 2 decades, I'd be hard pressed to believe the Atlas is anything different...


----------



## Newbie0000123 (5 mo ago)

How much is your boat+trailer weight here? Then how much is your people/gear weight in the V6 AWD Atlas? Thanks!



s12dxer said:


> Yeah, 4600lbs is fully laden (fuel, gear, etc.), plus I usually have 4 people, a dog and more gear in the car.
> 
> I usually drive about 65mph on two lane highways, 70mph on the interstate. Longest trip is 250 miles round trip, biggest issue with distance will be gas mileage, which is about 14 mpg when towing at that weight. I typically drive in normal mode when cruising, and use sport mode for acceleration and passing. The shift points in sport mode are much better for accelerating with weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

You could check the part numbers to see the rating of the parts:
-Alternator 150A or 180A output, extra amps needed for trailer brakes and lights
-Radiator fan 600 watts vs. 850 watts w/Tow Pkg. for better air flow and cooling


----------

